
Covid-19 Is Transmitted Through Aerosols - doener
https://time.com/5883081/covid-19-transmitted-aerosols/
======
marojejian
Can someone explain to me how the quote below doesn't undermine the main
argument? If aerosols were so effective at transmission, wouldn't more people
cohabiting get infected? By the given analogy - living with a smoker makes it
hard to avoid smelling smoke. I would guess droplets as a method would be an
easier one to avoid while co-habiting, since they don't linger in the air: you
just need to avoid being in the same space at the same time. That wouldn't
work with aerosols.

    
    
      ...but that many people who share the same home with an infected person do not get the disease. To understand why, it is useful to use cigarette or vaping smoke (which is also an aerosol) as an analog. Imagine sharing a home with a smoker: if you stood close to the smoker while talking, you would inhale a great deal of smoke."

------
rolph
the sources [0] and [1] that form the foundation of the article

[0] [https://academic.oup.com/cid/advance-article-
pdf/doi/10.1093...](https://academic.oup.com/cid/advance-article-
pdf/doi/10.1093/cid/ciaa939/33478095/ciaa939.pdf\[PDF\])

[1]
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/368/6498/1422](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/368/6498/1422)

ventilation is a critical factor in preventing spread among many individuals
over prolonged period from a single location.

if the air is stale then bail.

